# How to bleed fuel line for 1999 VW passat 1.8T?



## russell6 (May 10, 2014)

I need to know in detail which line to disconnect or where the valve is located. I ran completely out of gas and now that it has gas in it, it sputters so I am trying this but I don't know how.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

??????
It likely sucked some junk from tank onto the fuel pump filter. There should be a pre-filter in the pump housing. Pull pump and replace or clean, and replace inline fuel filter. No air gets trapped in fuel lines.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That era of fuel systems is a return style and should never get vacuum locked like that. 

Sounds like it is trash on the pick up or the baffle got stuck and is run dry.


----------

